# Stupid things you've said after orgasm...



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Constable Odo said:


> My SO (a frequent participant here, so much so, she had to upgrade her cell phone to a new Galaxy Note 4 for the extra screen space to read posts...) mentioned she was going to post this thread, but never did... so... I thought I would do it for her
> 
> (Baby, if you're reading this, get off the phone and get back to work! Deadlines!)
> 
> ...


*Conversely, I've made innane comments like that; that absolutely had the both of us just dying laughing ~ and IMHO, that laughter and humor is so very endearing, more especially in the loving afterglow of just having had an absolutely exhilerating round of sex with her! It's just so totally irreplaceable!

I wouldn't sweat it in the least!*


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, the original classic is, "I love you."


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Obviously, the most important question here is who is your wife 

Spill the tea!


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

M: Adequate?
F: Sufficient!


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

A recent ex gf and I were debating on whether she should spend the night or return home. We got pretty heavy into making out. We dry humped and both climaxed and the first thing I said was "I've got good coffee" 

We laughed our behinds off. She opted to not spend the night (you know, kids, work, the usual responsibilities one is faced with after a week night romp). We joked about it quite a bit over the weeks.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

After the earth shook for the first time around twenty years ago, I said: "blah blah blah".... no idea where that came from


----------



## Echos in Bongo Flight (Feb 16, 2015)

Honest to God, my toes are numb!


----------



## tonedef (Aug 7, 2014)

''That was like a party popper with confetti and stuff''
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

My W once said, "Hey, my toes did curl. I just noticed they do this every time."


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Once I can talk it is usually something along the lines of "OMFG that was off the charts!" 

Yes, great sex is the norm in my house.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Does mindless gibbering and drooling count?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

"See what happens when you are a good girl "


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Well, we all know what Bill Cosby says about it at about the same time of the "Big O":*


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I once greatly delayed orgasm. We were in cowgirl position, and she turned around to get into reverse cowgirl. As she was backing on to me, I said "Beeeep! Beeeep! Beeeep!" 

Fortunately she has a good sense of humor, and after collapsing in laughter a while, resumed.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

"Thank you sir, may I have another?"


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

"Check, please!"


----------



## daysgoneby (Aug 31, 2013)

You still up?


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow, just wow... If a bag of Doritos is what you are thinking, she is a nice lady, and you should worship her. I'd think you were lacking in mental acuity! I've never heard that...maybe she is not engaging you enough Or she is just what you want!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm giving you a raise. Or sorry did I wake you?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Stupid things you say when alone or when your wife is actually involved???


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

"You're on Birth control right?!?"


----------

